# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Вложения с телефона

## Nila-vasana d.d.

Можно ли с телефона сделать загрузку фото? Спасибо!

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Нет.

Пользуйтесь яндексом или майлру или любым другим сервисом для хранения фото и вставляйте оттуда на форум

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Спасибо!

----------

